# Any clue what type of Peacock this is?



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello Cichlid Forum Members! Im new here 

I could use some help identifying a Peacock Cichlid I picked up from a local pet store a month or so ago.

I attached a image:










*EDIT* Just noticed the "Unidentified Cichlids" Forum. If theres a moderator around, please move my post into it =)


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Appears to be a baenschi, or Maleri Island, or hybrid... I would just call it a Yellow Peacock, as it is unlikely you will ever know for certain the species.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Oh wow either the Baenschi or Maleri Island have beaut colours. Fingers crossed colors start to change in my little guy!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

RyTheFryGuy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Oh wow either the Baenschi or Maleri Island have beaut colours. Fingers crossed colors start to change in my little guy!


How big is yours? Reason I ask is that it's actually showing quite a bit of yellow coloration for a young Aulonocara, which is probably an indication that it's been treated with hormones to make it more colorful and easier to sell. They are usually more of a light tan with darker bars until they start to mature, then males will develop color (how much depends on tank mates, among other things). I wouldn't be surprised if this one actually loses some, if not all, of its color in the next couple of months. Hopefully it'll turn out to be a male and will color back up, but if it's female it will stay drab.

Yellow peacocks of unknown origin are commonly referred to as Sunshine peacocks.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

It's about 2 inches i'd say. Not big at all. Still same colouring...


----------

